# Floppy Eared



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Zeus is 7 mo old today, after reading many posts and giving multiple attempts with breathe right strips, i have decided to just let his ears be as they are. Sometimes they come up for a bit and then go back down. I think he's just ment to have floppy ears! My family says he looks better with floppy ears, one aunt even told me he looks "nicer" with floppy ears, she ment more approachable and less threatening. No matter what I love my Zeus! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I think he looks fantastic... His ears make him look very cuddly and lovable... :wub:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We have been struggling with this as well. I'm still hopeful his ears will stand but have come to the same conclusion as you. At 8 months, he is still doing the ear dance. Right, left, both up, both down. We have started feeding some calcium rich supplements but we aren't going to tape or splint. 

Watch, now that you have committed to his ears being floppy, they will stand.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Dont feel too bad, this is Abbey, my soft eared GSD...love her to death!!

Although she was just recently diagnosed with EPI and we suspect that why her ears never went up...we learned after awhile to live with it. Seems its happening more and more lately...

Lorraine


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There is something adorable about the floppy ears, I think if I tried a few times I would just leave them alone as well and just enjoy


----------



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> Watch, now that you have committed to his ears being floppy, they will stand.


I was thinking the exact same thing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

